# Google- Actor's Accutane Lawsuit To Be Tried This Week - Consumer Affairs



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Actor's Accutane Lawsuit To Be Tried This Week**Consumer Affairs*The plaintiff in that case, Andrew McCarrell, also blamed Accutane for the loss of his colon, the end result of five surgeries for *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

